# New RiverHawk owner



## fishnpreacher (Jul 28, 2018)

Pictures....we need pictures!

Welcome Billy!


----------



## Billy32303 (Mar 11, 2020)




----------



## Billy32303 (Mar 11, 2020)

Just redid transon, got the 8hp Suzuki working after sitting up a year w bad gas....trolling motor next


Billy32303 said:


> View attachment 122824





Billy32303 said:


> View attachment 122824


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

I had the exact same boat. Contact @anytide on here, he builds custom UHMW trolling motor mounts.

He built me one with an anchor pin mount integrated with it. Fitment was perfect, shipped fast with all the necessary high quality hardware, and an anchor pin.

I think there may be a discount for forum members but can't swear to it.

You need to get a piece of alum plate bent or welded into a squared U shape to slide over the transom and put a couple screws in it from the inside, the rear can just stay slipped over the back of the transom. This is to give the motor a better mounting surface to bite. Those boats have a small lip at the rear top of the transom that can prevent the motor clamps from getting a good bite on the transom. If it were not for luck, reaction time, and decent upper body strength, I would have lost a 6hp Evinrude during a sharp turn. Probably looked hilarious watching a big guy trying to manhandle an outboard back in a boat over the back of a glorified canoe without flipping, but I eventually got it fully back in my possession. 

YMMV based on the motor/mount you have, just passing along my experience in case you see a similar fitment situation.

I will try and get pics of my old setup for you.


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Welcome Billy. Good luck with your mods and post pix.


----------



## Billy32303 (Mar 11, 2020)

LowHydrogen said:


> I had the exact same boat. Contact @anytide on here, he builds custom UHMW trolling motor mounts.
> 
> He built me one with an anchor pin mount integrated with it. Fitment was perfect, shipped fast with all the necessary high quality hardware, and an anchor pin.
> 
> ...



The transom had rot so I carved it all out, let it dry good then filled it with epoxy. Letting it set up good before reinstalling the motor. Might get an aluminum plate for the inside but now it’s over two inches thick and rock solid.


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

Good deal. Those are fun little boats.


----------



## Richard Cox (Mar 18, 2020)

Billy32303 said:


> First time here, just got. RiverHawk 13. Old but new to me. Old Suzuki 8 on her. Looking for advice on trolling motor and mount. Fun fixing up an older boat!


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

https://shallowwatersolutions.com/troller_anchoring_arms


----------



## Billy32303 (Mar 11, 2020)

Pretty much done, new bearings, tires, motor running good, fish finder, bilge pump, trolling motor mounted....now once this stay at home is behind us, fishing time. Had to improvise on trolling motor mount since it’s an I pilot.


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

nice!!!


----------



## fishnpreacher (Jul 28, 2018)

That's not a boat. That's a fishing machine!


----------



## Ron Mexico (Jul 19, 2018)

How do you like the 8? I've got a 15' Classic with a 79' 6 hp. I'm looking for more power. Keep leaning towards a 15 2 stroke, but also about a 9.9 4 stroke.


----------

